
Toddler loses an eye following accident involving a drone - jackgavigan
http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-england-hereford-worcester-34936739
======
copperx
Didn't this ever happen with RC planes and helicopters? I doubt this is the
first time it happens. It might be the first time it happens after RC toys
were renamed as drones.

------
pitaa
Its all fun and games until someone looses an eye?

------
hexscrews
Hopefully by the time they are an adult, they can get a new eye printed.

